# "Fit for Function"



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

The Kennel Club

Good for them to acknowledge this!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Totally second.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, agreed!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

i read this on a Greek golden retriever Facebook group. They agree too. It's hard that we see so much weight on all dogs these days. Last Friday at show and go I was told to put a few pounds in Lucy if she's going to do well at our specialty later this month. The woman that told me that has show labs. She's said she has a terrible time wining because labs have to be so fat anymore to win.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I took a peek at Goldens in the breed ring at a big local show last week and found myself thinking "some of those dogs look overweight". How did things get this way? In fairness to the dogs, on a quick look, I don't know how much was coat and grooming vs. weight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> I took a peek at Goldens in the breed ring at a big local show last week and found myself thinking "some of those dogs look overweight". How did things get this way? In fairness to the dogs, on a quick look, I don't know how much was coat and grooming vs. weight.


Compared to some field or performance bred dogs - they probably do look overweight. But doesn't mean they necessarily are though.... 

A lot of show dogs around here are the same size/weight as Bertie.... and he's only 68lbs. If you look at the breed standard, it specifies weights between 65 and 75 pounds for dogs. And between 55 and 65 pounds for bitches. These are not hefty weights for adult dogs.

The problem with dogs overseas and likely where these remarks in the above link come from has to do with the fact that the breed standard over in Europe does not specify weights for the dogs. This allows for heftier weights to be shown. Which the more weight that these dogs carry, probably the shorter legged they appear.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

There are reported by judges who actually put their hands on the dogs. At least that is the way I understand it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When Tito is dry, most people guess he weighs 80-85 pounds, and he weighs 67. But when he's soaking wet, people often tell me he's too thin. 
Which means he's probably just right  .


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> When Tito is dry, most people guess he weighs 80-85 pounds, and he weighs 67. But when he's soaking wet, people often tell me he's too thin.
> Which means he's probably just right  .


How tall is Tito?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

23-1/2 inches, by wicket



Claudia M said:


> How tall is Tito?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I was just trying to compare. Rose is 67lbs at 24-1/4 height.


----------

